# I want to share some original music with you all



## lilgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

I wrote and composed a quick piece of ambient music for my Haunted house a couple of weeks ago and would like to share it with whoever would like to use it free of charge no strings attached... Where can I best post this so people can download it?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

i use 4shared.com it's free,just sign up for an account 5 GBs space free or i can give you my address there & you can upload it & share from mine.-DL
& welcome to the group !


----------



## lilgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds great.. I can send it directly to you and you could upload it if on your account if you like it.
If you send me your addy I'll mail it to you.
Thanks.


----------



## lilgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay here is a link to my myspace page with the labwork/adam's theme on it. It is the song at the top of the list.. download if you like it.

MySpace.com - Plontmork - BUTTE, Montana - Rock / Acoustic / Classic Rock - www.myspace.com/plontmork


----------



## lilgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

I have added a new piece to the list It's called "A Storm is Coming" and I like how it turned out, I hope some of you will have use for it. Download it at will and enjoy

MySpace.com - Plontmork - BUTTE, Montana - Rock / Acoustic / Classic Rock - www.myspace.com/plontmork


----------



## maui (Oct 15, 2008)

Aloha, how do I download your tunes on myspace, I really like them.


----------

